# 叛皂 轻沅妊 > 叛皂 梦惹 轻阊砦  2011 >  >  汜 闶咔汜 阡 湘焉 裴 添 轻湘犴 2011

## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*湘焉 裴 添 轻湘犴 2011

ه±™ éکŒن¾¨ه¥ڑ è““ ه“گ è½»ه°´ é‚®و»ں è““ è½»éکڑè®¶ èŒ¹ه¶· éکٹو²پ è½»و»”ç،گ ن»چن؛ڑه‘± è½¯ هŒ‌ه‘± è£´ و·» ه¾Œè£´ه‘¤ç„°و¼¤é‍کهھ²ه´½ه€¾è°ڈ è½»و±œه”” è½»éکڑè®¶ç © ه¾‡ç„‰ è½»ه°´ è““ è½»èڈ”ç„‰ é—±è½¯ 11 13و»ڈè‘¶ه¦ٹ2011  ه¬—وژˆو¼” è½»و¹کç„‰ éکچèŒ„ه‘± 4 و²…é¥°وƒ¹ و³،ç§§وڈ„ ه±™ : è½»و²…é¥° è½»éکڑè®¶ è½»و²…é¥° è½»و¸”é”¨و¼¤ è½»و²…é¥° è½»ه’”و²©ç„°و¼¤ è½»و²…é¥° è½»é‌¢ه‍†ن؛« .

و»ںه€¾ è½»éکŒن¾¨ه¥ڑ


ç¦¹é©¼ è½»èگ¸هں” è““ è½»é—³èŒ„ه·§ هگ¾è½» è½»ه­“ è½»è°œçٹ´ هچ؛ 3 و»¢ç§¦  è½¯و؛· ç¦¹é©¼ è½»èگ¸هں” è°Œ ç›…وƒ¹ è½»وپƒو·» هچ؛ 2 و»¢هژ¥ç¤“ هھ²هµ›و€¯ هچ؛ 1 و»¢هژ£ .
 è½»çژ©ç¦½ è½»é—±çٹ´ ه¾Œو¹کç„‰


è½»و²…é¥° è½»èگ¸هں” ç¦¹é©¼ هچ؛ 60 ه†• و¹که´†è½»و²…é¥° è½»ه¬²ç£” ç¦¹é©¼ هچ؛ 30 ه†• و¹که´†و¶¨è…؟ è½»éکٹه’­ è½»é¥²ه´´ ç¦¹é©¼ هچ؛ 20 ه†• و¹که´†و¶¨è…؟ è½»éکٹه’­ è½»و¢¦ç،Œ ç¦¹é©¼ هچ؛ 10 è½»è‍؛ و¹که´†
*

----------


## ه€¾ç،Œ è½»éƒ§و²†

*و²…é¥° è½»éکڑè®¶ ه¾‡ç„‰è½»ه°´ 


è½»ه’ھç ©
ç³œه«¦ è½»ç§کهµٹ

ه“‌و¼­و¶ژè½»ç ©
è½»é‍کé¢“ è½»ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ ه¾‡ç„‰ è½»ه°´

è½»و±œè°Œ è½»ه“‘ç¢›
و±œè°Œ éکƒéک† è½»هگ»éکŒ وƒ¹هµ¯èŒ„è½»è½¯و™؛

è½»هژچوچ­ هھ²ه¾Œه‹¤ه­؛

è½»éک†è®¶
ه½­ç§§ ه‍Œç§§è§†

è½»è€·è‘،
é™€ç¤“ çھ‌è؛؛

è½»é€‘ç¦½

çŒ›éک† èڈ… 42 é€‘

è½»çœ وگœ éکچèŒ„ه‘±
و»ڈ è½»ن؛« و¼¤ن»پ 115 ه¾‚و©‡ و¹کçٹ´

éکٹé‍ک

و”¶و¼¤ è½»è““èگ¸
56 (çœ èˆ’ه¦ٹ2011)

و³Œçٹ° éکٹه—œ
10 (èگŒç§§1998)

ه­ںو½‡ éکٹه—œ
95 (15 ه°¤وٹ’ه¦ٹ2010)

è½»é—³èŒ„ه·§ è½»و¹کçٹ´ è½»é‌¢çٹ°
 è½»éکڑè®¶3 - 3  è½»è°که¯‌
19 çœ èˆ’ه¦ٹ1957

çœ ه¦ٹ èگ±
 è½»éکڑè®¶13 - 1 è½»و²£ه¾‡ è½»è°کè½¯ è½»ن؛ژه«¦ç ©
 6 ه°¤وٹ’ه¦ٹ1961

çœ ه¦ٹ و–،èŒ„
 è½»éکڑè®¶ 0 - 6  è½»é—¾


ه‘™ è½»è°‡ه¾™

è½»éکچèŒ„ه’”
4 (é‌¢ه¾¨ è““ و„‰1970)

ه¹‚è½´ و¶«ç،–
ç®— è½»و؛´çگ¼ è““ 1986

ه‘™ è½»è€·ن؛ڑ

è½»éکچèŒ„ه’”
0

ه‘™ è½»ه‹‰ è½»ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„

è½»éکچèŒ„ه’”
13 (é‌¢ه¾¨ è““ و„‰ 1972)

ه¹‚è½´ و¶«ç،–
è½»è“‰ è°‡ 1976

è½»è®¤هµک è½»ه»¶و²©



  










è½»ه‰‍ è½»ç³œو€¯ 
 










è½»ه‰‍ è½»ه³­è–¯ç§¦
 
 










è½»ه‰‍ è½»é¥²ه´´ 






*

----------


## ه€¾ç،Œ è½»éƒ§و²†

*و²…é¥° è½»éکڑè®¶ ه¾‡ç„‰ è½»ه°´ ه½گ çŒ› و£‰éھ’ è½»و²…é¥°وƒ¹ è½»ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ è§†ç،Œ è½»ç³–éک™ è½»و±œه”” è½»éکڑè®¶ç © ه¾‡ç„‰ è½»ه°´ è½»è–¯ و‹­ن½‘ و„‰ 1955 هھ¾و¸²é—¶ è£´ è½»è““èگ¸ و„‰ 1960 éƒ§ه ° è½»و²…é¥° è½»éکڑè®¶ è““ è½»ه‘™ è½»و³،ç§§وڈ„ 13 éکٹ و¢¦ه½¦ و„‰ 2008 ç†”هچ؟ é©· ç،ژç¼… هµ¯ه«œ ه¨©ه‌»ه´†  و„‰ 2010 èگŒه²© é…چç³–ن»ھهڈ” هچ؛ è½»éکŒèˆ’ è½»è€·ç§§ è½»èگ± وƒ¹ه¾‡ç³œ è½»و³،ç§§وڈ„ و„‰  1976 هھ²è¤ھه´† è½»éکٹه’­ 2 è““ و¹کç„‰ èˆ’و؛† و„‰ 2004 ه­ڑçٹ° è½»éکŒèˆ’ è½»è°‡ه¾™ éƒ§ه °  è½»و²…é¥° è½»éکڑè®¶ 4 éکٹé‍ک è““ ه‘™ è½»è°‡ه¾™ و„‰هھ² 1970 1986 1994 1998 ه­‘  و²”و¹ژç ¬ 1986 ه¨ƒ é…چç³–ن»ھ وک¯ç§§é›¾ ن»پéڑœه½¦ ه¾Œé—¾و²”è°ڈ è½»ه؟§ه«Œ هچ؛ é™€ن¾¨ و²…é¥°وƒ¹  وچ©ç © é—¼ è½»و²…é¥° è½»é…چوڈگç،ھ هھ²ه´›ه’½çںچçٹ´ ه«’ه¾­ه‌¼ è½»و¹ک ç®— è½»و؛´ç‍§ ه‘™é©· و²…é¥° è°کè½¯ هھ¾èڈ…ç£™ ç¢ڑ è£´ é€چ è½»و¹کé€‰ éھ€ç؟ک è½»و²…é¥° è½»ه†•é—±و¼¤ (ه†•é—±و¼¤ è½»ه‍©è½¯ ه؟§ç»’) هھ¾و؛´و¯… و—¥éکھه£¬ ه„’é™· و²… ه °هµک è„± ه‍Œ é—³çھƒç„‰ و¼­è¥„ ه¾­وگœ é—±è–¯ه¬— è“‰ç§§ه¥ڑ é—³çھƒç„‰ ه«–çƒں è½»و²…é¥° è½»éکڑè®¶ éکٹèگ± è½»è،™.
è½»éکڑè®¶ هھ²ه¾™é©؟ن؛«è½»
éƒ§ه ° è½»éکڑè®¶ è““ ه‘™ è½»è°‡ه¾™ 4 éکٹé‍ک و„‰هھ² 1970198619941998 ه­‘ç£´ ç£² ç£گو¶¨ç¥ˆé‍ک éک، è½»éکڑè®¶ è““ è½»و²”و¹ژç ¬ :

è°™ è½»é—³èŒ„ç ¬ è““ ه‘™ è½»è°‡ه¾™ : 13 وˆ•ن¾¨هµکè°™ è½»ç¼…é”¨ è½»éکŒوڈگ è““ ه‘™ è½»è°‡ه¾™ : 12 é€‘è°™ è½»ç¼…é”¨ è““ éکٹو²† è½»و²…é¥° è½»éکڑè®¶ : 18 é€‘é‌¢ é—³èŒ„ه·§ è““ ه‘™ è½»è°‡ه¾™ : è½»éکڑè®¶ 1 - 2 ه†•é—±و¼¤ 3 ç¤‍و¼¤ 1970é‌¢ é€‘ è““ ه‘™ è½»è°‡ه¾™ : é€‘ è½»ه‹¤ éکƒéک† ç³–ç§§ è““ éکٹو²† ه†•é—±و¼¤ 3 ç¤‍و¼¤ 1970é‌¢ هچ؟و”¶èŒ„ è““ ه‘™ è½»è°‡ه¾™ : è½»éکڑè®¶ 3 - 1 è½»ه¦ٹه”®è½» 11 ç¤‍و¼¤ 1986
é€‘ç¦½ç¤“ è½»éکڑè®¶ è““ ه‘™ è½»è°‡ه¾™

è”—ه³­ è½»ن؛« و—¥ç،Œ و؛¶2 é€‘è““è°Œ è½»ه²©ه¯‌ é›¾ç§§ و؛¶2 é€‘è““è°Œ è½»وڈگç£² é€‘ و؛¶2 é€‘è““éکƒéک† ç³–ç§§ و؛¶1 é€‘و²”ه½گ è½»ه‍،هھ²و¼¤ و؛¶1 é€‘éکڈه‰Œ é¢“و·» و؛¶1 é€‘و²©ç§§ ه“گç£´ و؛¶1 é€‘é™€ و·‌ç›… و؛¶1 é€‘éکƒéک† è½»éƒ§ه¬– و؛¶1 é€‘
*

----------


## ه€¾ç،Œ è½»éƒ§و²†

*çٹ¹ è½»éکچèŒ„ه’”
 çٹ¹ ه‘™ è½»è°‡ه¾™
1930 è£´ 1958 - ه¾™ ç¢“èŒ„1962 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1966 - هچ؟و²¹1970 - è½»و›؟هµک 11974 è£´ 1982 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1986 - è½»و›؟هµک 21990 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1994 - è½»و›؟هµک 11998 - è½»و›؟هµک 12002 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…2006 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…2010 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…
çٹ¹ ه‘™ è½»ه‹‰ è½»ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ - ه¾™ ç¢“èŒ„
1959 - ه¾™ ç¢“èŒ„1962 - هچ؟و²¹1963 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1965 - ه¾™ ç¢“èŒ„1968 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1970 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1972 - è½»و›؟هµک 11974 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1976 - è½»è“‰é©·1978 - è½»و›؟هµک 11980 - è½»éکٹه—œ è½»é¥²ه´´1982 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…

1984 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1986 - è½»éکٹه—œ è½»ن؛ڑè‍چ1988 - è½»éکٹه—œ è½»ن؛ڑè‍چ1990 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1992 - è½»و›؟هµک 11994 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1996 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1998 - è®¶ è½»و؛´ç‍§2000 - è½»و›؟هµک 12002 - è½»و›؟هµک 12004 - è½»éکٹه—œ è½»é¥²و¼¤2006 - è½»و›؟هµک 12008 - è½»و›؟هµک 12010 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…


*

----------


## mosa2000

*éکچه“‌éھ€éھ€éھ€éھ€ه«œ
                        	*

----------


## ه€¾ç،Œ è½»éƒ§و²†

*è½»ه´†è°Œé©؟
ه´†è°Œé©؟ éکچه½گç„°éکٹهھ² è½»ç³ںن؟ڈو²…ç،Œ è½»è±Œé”¨éھ“هژچè‰³ è½»èˆ†è–¯éھ“è”—ه³­ è½»ن؛« و—¥ç،Œè°‌ç،ھ ه­؛و¶ژوƒ¹هµکè°Œ è½»é—¾ç،گ è½»è½´و²©è’¯è½» è½»و‰ھوچ©ç§§ç¤‍è™‍ è™‍ç§§éکڈه‰Œ è½»و‹–و“ژو²©ç§§ ه“گç£´

çŒ›éک† èڈ…éکڈه‰Œ é¢“و·»ç¤‍è™‍ é¢“و·»و»ڈ è½»ن؛« è½»و¼¤ن»پو·‌و¶ژ è½»و²©èٹ¹ç§§çŒ›éک† è½»ه„’è؛؛éکƒéک† è½»è–¯و²”و²©وƒ¹و¹ک è½»ن»ھه””è°Œ è½»ه²©ه¯‌ é›¾ç§§و»ڈ è½»ن؛« è½»ه­؛ç،—ç ¬éھ“éکڈه‰Œ è½»è½¯ن¸”



è™‍ç ¬ هچ؛ه«¦è½»و²گن؛« ه’”ه»¶ç£²
*

----------


## ه€¾ç،Œ è½»éƒ§و²†

*ç£گو¶¨ç¥ˆé‍ک è½»é—³èŒ„ç ¬
ç£گو¶¨ç¥ˆé‍ک و¶«ç‍§ è½»é—³èŒ„ç ¬ ه¾Œèڈ… è½»è–¯ ه¶· éک™è؟© و²…é¥° è½»éکڑè®¶ ن»چه“ڑ é—¶ه“گ

è½»و¹کهµک
è½»é—³èŒ„ç ¬
è½»هچ؟و”¶èŒ„é‍ک
è½»وژˆçھچه´†
è½»هچ؟é€،ه€¾é‍ک
è½»ç¼…é”¨ +
è½»ç¼…é”¨ -

 èˆ’و؛†
49
12
29
8
51
44

 è½»و„‰çںچ
35
19
8
8
44
22

 è½»و،ƒç‍§
35
18
9
10
35
34

 éکڈ
27
14
11
2
32
13

 é—±çٹ´
18
9
4
5
31
14

 و¼¤و·»ç§§
18
8
4
6
18
19


*

----------


## ه€¾ç،Œ è½»éƒ§و²†

*و²…é¥° è½»و¸”é”¨ ه¾‡ç„‰è½»ه°´




è½»ه’ھç ©
è¾™ه«œ è½»و»”ç ¬

ه“‌و¼­و¶ژè½»ç ©
è½»é‍کé¢“ è½»ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ ه¾‡ç„‰ è½»ه°´ (è½»ه’”)

è½»و±œè°Œ è½»ه“‘ç¢›
و€¯وک¯ è½»çھ‌هٹ“

è½»هژچوچ­ هھ²ه¾Œه‹¤ه­؛

è½»éک†è®¶
éکƒéک† è°Œ è½»ه¾¨ é—±èڑپ

è½»è€·è‘،
-

è½»é€‘ç¦½
ه±™ç®— هٹ‚وں”ه­‘ç¢ڑ è½»è°” (88)

è½»çœ وگœ éکچèŒ„ه‘±
ه±™ç®— éکڈه‰Œ

éکٹé‍ک

و”¶و¼¤ è½»è““èگ¸
97

و³Œçٹ° éکٹه—œ
74 (ن؛«é±¼ه¦ٹ 1996)

ه­ںو½‡ éکٹه—œ
137

è½»é—³èŒ„ه·§ è½»و¹کçٹ´ è½»é‌¢çٹ°
è½»و¸”é”¨ 5 - 0 و½کç¤‍è½¯و¸ 
(و½کç¤‍è½¯و¸  16 و»ڈè‘¶ه¦ٹ 1956)


çœ ه¦ٹ èگ±
è½»و¸”é”¨ 8 - 0 ه“‌ç§§ è½»ه•¼ه«’ç ©
(ه“‌ç§§ è½»ه•¼ه«’ç © 10 ه°¤وٹ’ه¦ٹ 1979)

ه‘™ è½»ه‹‰ è½»ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„

è½»éکچèŒ„ه’”
6 (é‌¢ه¾¨ è““ و„‰1957)

ه¹‚è½´ و¶«ç،–
èگŒهژچ è°‡1970 


*

----------


## ه€¾ç،Œ è½»éƒ§و²†

*çٹ¹ è½»و¸”é”¨ è““ ه‘™ è½»ه‹‰ è½»ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„



1957 - è½»éکٹه’­ è½»é¥²ه´´
1959 - è½»éکٹه’­ è½»é¥²و¼¤1962 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1963 - è½»éکٹه’­ è½»é¥²و¼¤1965 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1968 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1970 - 'è½»è“‰1972 -] - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1976 - è½»و¹ک è½»é‌¢1978 - هچ؟و²¹1980 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1982 - ه¾™ ç¢“èŒ„

1984 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1986 - هچ؟و²¹1988 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1990 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1992 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1994 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1996 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…1998 - هچ؟و²¹ è‍چ è½»و‹­éپ½2000 - ه¾™ ç¢“èŒ„2002 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…2004 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…
2006 - ه¾™ ç،ژç¼…2008 - è½»و¹ک è½»é‌¢








*

----------


## ه€¾ç،Œ è½»éƒ§و²†

*ن¾¨ه²© ه´¦è°Œç¤“ è½»و²…é¥° è½»è‰³
è½»و€¯
è½»éکٹه’­

1

è½»éک™ éکƒو›؟
é¢“ه»¶ è½»و¸”é”¨


18
ه„’و©‡ è½»ن؛«
é¢“ه»¶è½»و¸”é”¨

30
éکƒéک† ه’©è½»
é¢“ه»¶è½»و¸”é”¨

15
éکƒéک† هچ؛ è½»و²ƒ è™‍èŒ„
é™·ه‹¤è½»و¸”é”¨

3
هگ¾ç£” ه³­éک†
é™·ه‹¤è½»و¸”é”¨

2
éکŒو“ژ
é™·ه‹¤è½»و¸”é”¨



و²…ç،Œ ه‹‰è®¤
é™·ه‹¤è½»و¸”é”¨



éکƒéک† è™‍èŒ„
é™·ه‹¤è½»و¸”é”¨

6
[[ه؟§و²© é™§ è½»ه¾¨ ]]
é™·ه‹¤è½»و¸”é”¨



ن؛ژç،گ è½»ن؛ژه«¦
ه¬—è½»و¸”é”¨



è®¤ن؛ڑهµ¯ç¤“ وژژ
ه¬—è½»و¸”é”¨

17
è““è”— è½»è°”
ه¬—è½»و¸”é”¨

8
ه±™ç®— éکڈه‰Œ ه“گèŒ„ (è½»ه’”ن»پ)
ه¬—è½»و¸”é”¨

23
و¶® è½»ن؛«
ه¬—è½»و¸”é”¨



و²گو¹ژ è½»هژچé€–
ه¬—è½»و¸”é”¨

22
éک¢ ن»»ç،ژ

ه¬— è½»و¸”é”¨

7
è°Œ è½»è±Œç،گ è½»ن؛ژه«¦
é€„é©؛ è½»و¸”é”¨

10
ه±™ç®— هٹ‚وں”
é€„é©؛ è½»و¸”é”¨


è½»ن»¨ è½»é—±و™ڑ
é€„é©؛ è½»و¸”é”¨


è‘œ وƒ¹ه­؛

é€„é©؛ è½»و¸”é”¨


ه†—ç§§ è½»éک†ç¤“
é€„é©؛ è½»و¸”é”¨


éک†وگœ è½»ن»¨
é€„é©؛ è½»و¸”é”¨

...............
..


*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*沅饰 轻咔阊驿 徇焉 轻尴



沅饰 轻咔阊驿 轻尕漤 徇焉 轻尴 磴酸 轻咔阊驿  蓓 轻蓉驷鞘 轻耷秧 媲嵯驷砩. (轻糜嫦 轻薯 崆 兽逖) 逍 彐 徂 轻沅饰  轻咔阊驿. 蒎 猛 幂轴 轻沅饰惹 轻幂秧揄 柔 媲嶷轻沩 庙智.

配糖仪 轻沅饰 轻咔阊驿 徇焉 轻尴

闼 轻耷焉 轻幂秧揄 蓓 溴瞧砬 呙 轻谇徙 邮 阊鞘 泌媲 1982 - 1990 - 1994 - 1998 - 2002 - 2010


蓉 呙 轻勉 轻幂秧揄 徇焉 轻尴 泌媲 1984 - 1988 - 2000 - 2002.


嬲磔 呙 轻勉 轻幂秧揄 徇焉 轻尴 谇沩 1986 - 2008.


蓉 湘焉 轻冕谇 轻面犴闳砩 禹箱 2000 (轻沅饰 轻面犴闳)
*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*侨岩 轻崆谌礓
邃沁 添犴 绣软礓 後哐 轻咔阊驿砩 谌 是秧五:-

添 轻算卿礓鞘 驽星 轻添 怯守勤 卿 硗揶 蓉驷薯 徇糜 轻勉 1984 - 1988 嫖抒 阌硌噬 轻淝掏 惹徭真 轻 湘 轻算卿砩 崛劓嵘 呙 轻谇徙 1990. 媲妊 崆谌 逍 轻添 (焰添 沩崆 - 面闱 软 - 咔淝 软 - 琼闱滏磲 哝湎 - 爿硐礤 - 替翼 娩劓卿 软 - 渔溘 - 咸驿唔).

添 认琼 轻扪 轻颓享 媲嶷匝驿 驽星 轻添 怯守勤 卿 硗揶 蓉驷薯 徇糜 轻勉 2000 - 2002. 媲妊 崆谌 逍 轻添 (彰沔磲 琼舒 - 惹恃磉 闳驺 - 闱堰 蓓蓓卿 萱礤 - 添秧沩 涮硎侨 - 秧替妊 渔涮 - 轻礞 孺咔 - 眠磲 彭闱淝 - 替翼 替).
*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*沅饰 面垆锨 徇焉 轻尴
 沅饰 面垆锨 徇焉 轻尴 汜奕 惹嵫禽谇 驽 轻沅饰 轻尕漤 蓓 面垆锨 骓享彦 鞘颓 面垆仙 徇焉 轻尴. 幂轴 卿糖 娃掊 蓓 收蓓鞘 呙 轻谇徙 彐 轻拭遽 裴 轻湘 轻面 蓓 收蓓鞘 1978 软溷 幂轴 卿糖 娃掊 蓓 呙 轻勉 轻幂秧揄 彐 峭梳轻 轻阊咭 轻饲漤 蓓 蓉驷 1978
*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*轻闳茄砬
禹侍淙 轻沅饰 轻阚讶 沔翘迳 轻沅饰 轻渔锨漤 滟亚 裴 哝漤邈 闶缅犴 裴 溴瞧砬 呙 轻勉 轻泡秧揄 徇焉 轻尴 2012
*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*阊沁 释手 湘焉 裴 添 轻湘犴 蓓 哐 轻尴 闱软 11 13 滏淙 轻戕柔
  

扪咽  轻隳佑 轻哝秧 裴 添 俏薯茄 轻阚讶 崾滟磴 蓉驷叔 轻湘犴 徇焉  轻尴恪 蓓 轻菔焉 闱软 轻颓享 谠 媲崴轻 谠 沅 藻 滏淙 轻戕柔.
嫱尤  轻阙徭闱 轻薯 驼崾 卺礤 轻阌橇 菖 轻蓉驷 轻薯 尤 後阚讶 娩 唾  仍演 输夙沐 谇 2002 邮萄 茹嶷 阊沁 轻滔硐 判 棉香 孑 哝秧 卺  轻揄倾 纫砬焉 瘦尴砩 裴 轻汜谌 面 勉 轻撬漤洹 孚妊 泌智 轻孑 阡  炮糖儒 轻呷硌 茹湓率 轻汜谌 轻薯 适硗 输夙 寿清焉 湘犴 沅 逍  轻奕磲.
嫱尤 阏涎 轻阌橇 菖 轻淝稳 轻尕漤 彭秧 垌秧视 萌响  沔禽奘 卺 轻阍茄呱 蓓 轻蓉驷 轻湘犴伞 判 禹郧堰 轻沅饰 轻尕漤  惹彷秧 轻面 嫒蹄碲 阃恃蓓濉 融香 脱帐 轻隳佑 卺 阊勤巧 锰湎  轻蓓萸 判 配 沔谙 轻闳茄巧 禹室倾 阙 是秧 轻闳茄砬 轻湘犴.
孚  轻沅饰惹 轻阍茄呱 蓓 逍 轻蓉驷伞 眠 阏涎 轻阌橇 娩 轻爿擎智 挢谑  迷媲厍 溴瞧砩 软 闾沔谏 沅 轻沅饰惹 轻谇徙砩 轻薯 孚鲜 惹徙郧堰 蓓  轻蓉驷伞 孚 彐砩 逍 轻沅饰惹 眠 轻阏涎 娩迩 沅 轻沅饰惹 轻捩砩  谇徙砬 媸涫沩 裴 耷亚 掠砬 婷嫜惹 婷阊磉 轻崆薯漤 媾菅磙砬 湘 娩  磉暂 阡 彐硎迩.
孚徙 轻阌橇 娩 轻谙 徜 硎糖嬉 醚融 沅饰惹 茹  蓓迩 轻沅饰 轻尕漤 卺 娩 蔬驿 轻闳茄砬 卺 赃 蓉驷伞 闳茄鞘 湔  轻溴瞧怼 驺惹亚 轻恃薯 驺惹亚 轻溴瞧.
勉 轻揄闵 轻闱犴 後蓉驷伞  萦适糖嬉 轻闱粕 冕 湘崆选 判 沅 轻戕蜒 娩 磉驿 湔砣 轻萸埔 皂咔 绒磴  适糖嬉 毋禹 冕 湘崆选 蓓 晚 禹哝 湔砣 涨腿 轻阊咭 轻饲漤 闱 硎糖嬉  轻酸撬礓 冕 湘崆选 勉 涨腿 轻阊咭 轻饲崴 萦礓轻 谠秧 冕 湘崆.
驽绣  屙 轻阊 轻饲漤 轻薯 礓巽 蓓迩 轻阚讶 逍 轻蓉驷 轻湘犴伞 判 滟  轻阊呷 轻秧侵 阃阆 轻吻阌 谇 2002 轻蓉驷伞 媲奘昭 卺 轻沅饰惹  轻面徙软伞 茹郧堰 沅饰惹 轻阚讶 媾硌卿 媲崽仪蒲 孑湟骓崆 孚窍 轻徂  晚溴 後沅饰 轻彭亚漤.
嫒岩 蓓 梳 轻蓉驷 糜闱 沅 奕 阃阆 阆硗 崆谌 鞘颓 劁躺 颓犴 嫒孚软 孺箱.
咩 娩 轻蓉驷 尤 输夙沐 蓓 湘 咔徙汜呱 轻谘软 轻于嫦砩 驷砣砬 驺昭.

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*孺邮 亚期 驺孑 砬 倾硌
孺堰
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*视徙 轻腿砣 倾硌 轻郧沩 卺 轻焰瞧 媲崆认勤鞘

*

----------


## 忧阊礓

*惹崾孑磙 徙涫稳淝 轻尕潇
                        	*

----------


## 阊手 享侨

*砬俞倾 卺磉 砬倾硌
媲後 饶邮 沁搜 沅 亚期 
惹崾孑磙 後辙嫜
                        	*

----------


## ه«¦ه’©وƒ¹

*è½» èµƒ ç ¬é—± 
هھ²ه¾Œ و±œ ن؛ڑن¹”ن¹”ن¹”ن¹”ن¹”ن¹”ن¹”ن¹”ن¹”ç‍§
                        	*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*



妊葬驿 碡茄 轻涮 轻滔硐 徙涫稳 轻阚讶
  眠鲜 胀磔 梳萄禽 轻彐徜享 轻礞  娩 妊葬驿 醚俞 咴禽叔  徙亚奕 释堰鞘 沐翘 靡硐 冕咩茄 孪 闱逖 (18 谇闱) 轻阖徭 崦砬哂  勉邮严倾  软 庞 蓓 彭湎彐蒌.
 尴 轻崆谌 轻彐徜享 墟 轻谜驷  轻阚讶砩 阌舒砬 呷硌 沅 卿蒯寝 轻沔鱼 轻滔硐 沅 轻湘秧 轻彐徜享 徇焉  轻尴恪 沣 陷 轻谙硐 沅 轻娩享 轻面焰软 轻呷硌 崆邮萦茄 阡 陪咔漤  轻驼驷 卺 舒揄阱 吾轻 轻配兽轻鞘 轻允骓 轻戕柔. 硇哐 娩 轻阆硌 轻蒌 後沅饰  轻阚讶 徇焉 轻尴 彭秧 添秧视 勤恃 让溴 禹嫣 轻馅嫔 崧香 闱逖 崾闼磲  糜嫦 轻秘嵊 蓓 面 闳茄巧 湘犴 徨 吾轻 蓉驷 撆 添 轻嫦砩 轻薯 邮耷  融 糜孺陧 蓓 轻汜谌 轻湘犴 徙亚咴 茹郧堰 沅饰惹 : 面垆锨 轻咔沩焰   轻渔锨.
*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*阊腿苘 冗 蓓 轻汜娃 轻诬钦 茹攒茄呱 轻辙嫜 蓓 湘秧 LG 轻爿舒 
 

*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*淙猩 阡 蓉苘苕嵘 裴添 : 蓉驷 'LG' 屙 蓉驷 输巽遘 媸掩芮遘 匝呱 轻锰逡  轻裴呤焰漤 轻哝秧 LG 媸帚 醚融 沅饰惹 适惹鸯 後驼驷 卺 轻徂 轻匝蓓  徨绣 轻蓉驷 惹崤周禽 徙惹巅 丬轻砩 饰照遘 逍 轻匝呱 咩芮 衅仁 逍  轻匝呱 卺 饰枕 阆俏磲 蓉驷鞘遘 後柔锨 轻蒉硌 蓓 禽秧揄 孓 哕卿  擎 湘焉 沅 逍 轻蓉驷 轻嫦砩 尴 抒 盘亚棋芮 蓓 舒溆 愉 1997 晚 蒈且  轻沅饰 轻舒溆 惹崛劓嵘 卺 陀芮 漤添秧 媲徇芮沩焰 嬉倾软苘 婷邮阊  输夙 轻蓉驷 蓓 阄梳 轻柔锨 轻幂秧揄 媲崦禹骓 驿巽 轻蓉驷 阊薯  裴 酸撬 阊鞘 蓓 轻愉伞 媸谑妊 琼亚 沁搜 轻柔锨 糜手禽 徨芮 咩芮 尤  後阚讶 婷 庞手禽 轻蓉驷 愉 1999 茹攒茄呱 轻蓉 沅饰 菅溆芮  媲徇倾硌驿 孥礓砬 咩芮 郧堰 怯嫦 轻秘嵊 阊薯 蓓 逍 轻蓉驷 扰硌卿 徇  惹徙涫稳 轻面徙软.
孑磴芮 磲 滔驷 哕倾 玩 轻蓉驷 :
  轻愉
 轻柔 轻沅巽   
 轻蓉
 轻嬲磔
 轻饲崴
轻亚融 
谙 轻闳茄砬  
谙 轻缅锨

1997
舒溆
舒溆
漤添秧
轻咔沩焰
仪闳砬
4
13

1998
彭亚
轻闾
戕湘漤
彭亚
蹄琼咔
4
6

1999
轻阚讶
菅溆
轻阚讶
轻咔沩焰
垌漤
4
10

2000
彭亚
哝秧 轻啼嫒砩    
阏
彭亚 
戕湘漤
4
10

2001
彭亚
彭亚
轻孺愉 媲徨延    
阢芮
.禽秧揄 -20
4 
19

2001
阏
哝秧 轻啼嫒砩
阏
咪锨
彭亚
4
8

2002
彭亚
彭亚
惹烟媲
轻阚讶
.幂秧揄 
4
6

2002
焰禹
焰禹 轻软智 
面哐卿砬
礞坻俞禽砬
焰禹
4
8

2002
彭亚
彭亚
轻桃瞧 -20
轻阚讶 -面徙软-    
蒌益磲
4
3

2003
漤添秧
漤添秧
轻咔沩焰
彭亚
圮卿
3
10

2003
彭亚
面焰坻琼
轻谘寝
彭亚
轻咔沩焰 
4
17

2004
犴软
犴软
轻醚箱
轻胚媲舒
漤添秧
4
11

2004
漤添秧
轻愉圮轻
漤添秧
犴软
轻醚箱
4
5

2005
阏
阏
轻愉矍
面垆锨
轻胚媲舒
4
14

2005
彭亚
惹烟媲
戕湘漤
彭亚
轻舒替 
4
12

2006
舒溆
面焰替琼
舒溆
犴软
焰禹 轻软智      
4 
8

2006
轻于嫦砩
哝秧 崽滏软
轻礞淝
轻于嫦砩
葆湎
4
7

2011
唔漤
轻渔锨
唔漤
靠
靠
1 
3

2011
轻阚讶
---
---
 ---
---
4
----




*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*妊滠芮闾 轻蓉驷 :

 轻蹄谏 11 滏葶妊 2011 卺 茄猪 汜谌 阊沁 轻滔硐 


19:30 

轻咔沩焰 
 --
 vs

 --
 轻渔锨
 

  21:30

 
 轻阚讶 
 --
 vs

 --
 面垆锨
 


*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*轻猛 13 滏葶妊 2011 卺 茄猪 汜谌 阊沁 轻滔硐  


 16:00
 
 面垆锨 
 --
vs
 --
 轻渔锨
 


 18:00 
 
 轻阚讶
 --
vs
 --
 轻咔沩焰 
 


*

----------


## 谔冗

*阍哝骀骀骀骀骀骀骀骀骀嫜 砬 腿砣
                        	*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*    轻沔挹 轻疼亚蓓 後沅饰惹 轻阍茄呱 


   
 

 
 


 侍阙 轻蓉驷 沅饰软 沅 沅剞 匝  嬗 幂秧揄芮 (禹咔萸) 驽闱 轻渔锨  礞垆锨 ... 软溷 碲嗜  轻沅饰 轻阚苎软 沅 湘 糟轻 垩 幂秧揄芮  轻咔沩焰 沅 垩  嬗 幂秧揄苘 ...   涮 卿 哝焉 糟轻 禽秧揄  哝焉 垩 禽秧揄芮 屙 轻沁搜 守嫜  仪窝 惹崆涮且鞘 轻耷秧  轻谇徙碥 ...    轻收漤 轻湘犴 後沅饰惹 


 陀 收漤 轻蓓萸 轻涨涎 礞 19 眠舒妊 2011 :    轻受苘咽碥
 轻湘嵘
 轻苘沅苘饰苘
 轻收漤苘 轻苘湘犴
 轻收漤苘茌 轻捃苘茄
 轻滠苻苘苘秦

 1
 
 轻咔沩焰
 47
 7
 600

 2
 
 è½»éکڑè‹کè®¶
 56
 10
 566

 3
 
 ç¤‍ه‍†èٹں
 88
 22
 393

 4
 
 è½»و¦†è‹که«¦هچ؟
 102
 26
 323


  ن¸¬ه­“ è½»و²…é¥°وƒ¹ è““ و”¶è““é‍ک ه‹‰ ç¦½ç§§وڈ„èٹ® 2012 è½»é—±çŒھè‹Œ


  è½»وپƒè–¯
 è½»é—¾و²”è°ڈ
 è½»و²…é¥°
 ه¶· 
 è’ˆن¸” 
 وژˆçھچ 
 و–، 
 ه½³è‹  
 هچ؛ç¤¤ 
 è½»و¶¨è““ 
 è½»و»¢ç§¦ 
 è½»هچ؟ç³– 

 è½»و“ژ
 è½»ن؛ڑè‍چ
 è½»éکڑè®¶
 6
 3
 2
 1
 8
 2
 6
 11
 61% 

  è½»é¥²و¼¤
  è½»وک¯ن؛ژ
 è½»و¸”é”¨
 6
 4 
 1
 1 
 8 
 3
 5
 13
 72% 

  è½»é¥²و¼¤
 è½»هگ»éکŒ 
 è½»ه’”و²©ç„°
 6
 3
 2
 1 
 12
 5
 7
 11
 61% 

 è½»é¥²و¼¤
 è½»è°‡هŒ‌ 
 ç¤‍ه‍†é”¨
 6
 3 
 2
 1 
 6
 2
 4
 11
 61% 


ه¸ڑ é—¾و²”è°ڈ è½»éکڑè®¶ ه“ڑ و²… : ç¦½ç§§وڈ„ è½»ه¬—ن»‚ - è½»و،ƒç‍§ - è¾“ن»ھو¼¤ .  ه¸ڑ é—¾و²”è°ڈ è½»و¸”é”¨ ه“ڑ و²… : çںچو·‌ (è½»é—¶éڑœ) - è½»ه“‌و؛ک - و¸”ن¸”ç£²هچ؟ .  ه¸ڑ é—¾و²”è°ڈ è½»ه’”و²©ç„° ه“ڑ و²… : è½»و„‰çںچ (è½»é—¶éڑœ) - è¹„ه½گç§§ è½»ه“‌و؛ک - و²”ç§§و‍£ .  ه¸ڑ é—¾و²”è°ڈ ç¤‍ه‍†é”¨ ه“ڑ و²… : هچ؟ه‌»ه´† (è½»é—¶éڑœ) - ه””و¼¤ - ه‍Œو¼¤ è½¯ه؟§ . * و²…é¥°è • è½»ه°•و¼¤ è½»ه‹¤çٹ° و»¢ç§¦  و؛†ه£¬ هچ؟ç³– و‹­éپ½ ه‘™è‘œ è½»éڑڈهچ؟ ... * é…¸و’¬ و²…é¥°وƒ¹ ه¨ƒه¥ک è½»éکٹه’­ è½»é¥²و¼¤ (è½»و¸”é”¨ - è½»ه’”و²©ç„° - ç¤‍ه‍†é”¨). * é…¸و’¬ و²…é¥°وƒ¹ ه¨ƒه¥ک 11 و»¢ç§¦ (è½»éکڑè®¶ - è½»ه’”و²©ç„° - ç¤‍ه‍†é”¨) * è¹„ç¢² è½»و²…é¥°وƒ¹ و–،ه’½ é—³èŒ„ه·§ ه«±ç،گ è““ è½»و”¶è““é‍ک . * è½»éکڑè®¶  ç¤‍ه‍†é”¨ و£‰éھ’ é™·ه‹¤ (é€‘è““)  è½»ه’”و²©ç„° و£‰éھ’ é€„é©؛ (12 é€‘) èŒ¹è°™ é€‘è““ è““ è½»é—³èŒ„ه·§ . * è½»éکڑè®¶  è½»و¸”é”¨ و‹­éپ½ ه¾Œو؛´ç‍§ç ¬ ç†”ç¤“ç ¬ è½»و€¯èˆ’ç‍§ç ©  è½»ç³–ه­؛ 2012 ...    è½»é”°éپکè‹کèٹ¤ è½»è’Œç¢¥


 è½»و²…é¥° è½»ه°•و¼¤ è½»و¸”é”¨و¼¤ ه½گ è½»و²…é¥° è½»ه«±ç،گ è½»è®¸ ç¢“و¼” هچ؛ ن½“ن¸” è½»è’Œ éک†è®¶ ه°•و¼¤ è½¯و؛· ç»’ç ©  è½»و²…é¥°وƒ¹ è½»éکچèŒ„ه‘± è““ ه‘™ LG ç¢“و¼” هچ؛ç¤¤ éک†è®¶ç¤“ é”°هچ؟ ...   


 éک†è®¶ è½»و²…é¥° è½»و¸”é”¨و¼¤ : éکƒéک† è°Œé”¨ه¾Œ é—±èڑپ è½»ه•¼ç¦¹ : و¸”é”¨و¼¤  ه´†è°Œ è½»éکٹç ¦  è½»و²…é¥° è½»و¸”é”¨و¼¤ è½»ه؟§ç»’ ... و¶ژ èڈ…ç£™ è½»éکٹç ¦  è½»و¸…çٹ´ è½»çھ‌هٹ“ ...    


 éک†è®¶ è½»و²…é¥° è½»éکڑè®¶ : هڈ›ç£‰ ه‍Œç§§è§† é—±ç§§èٹ® وں”و·»è‹که”” و²”è½»ç،گ 18 é—±ç¤‍ 1954 و¶ژ è½»è°™ç،گ و²… è½»هچ؟ن؛« è½»è°کç£™ é—¼è½» ه؛™و¹ژه½گè’Œ è½»ه½گه¾œن؛« - ه’”ç،ھه»¶ه´†هھ¸ه”پ è½»è½»é—±و¼¤ - ه‌©هژچ هڈ‹çگ¼ è½»وپƒه””  é‌¢ه¾™è½¯ é—±ه»¶çٹ´ - è½»éپ½è½» è½»ن؛ژه«¦ ...    


 éک†è®¶ è½»و²…é¥° è½»ه’”و²©ç„°و¼¤ : ن؛«و¼¤ ه´†è’ˆèٹ® èڈ…و؛†è‹ک  و²”è½»ç¢¥èٹں 1964 éک†è®¶ ه؟§ç»’ ه½·ç§§ è½»وŒ¢ è½»ه’”و²©ç„°و¼¤ 2011 é©·è°Œ çھ’ è½»éپ½è½» é€چ è½»و²”é±¼ è““ و¹کç§§ ن¾¨هژچ ç¦½ç§§وڈ„  و–، وƒ¹éک†é›پهچ؟ 1/2  هچ؟و”¶ هچ؛ è½»éپ½è½» è““ è€·ç„° 2/0  وژˆه¯‌ éک™ è½»و²…é¥° è½»ه’”و²©ç„°و¼¤ éڑ³çھ‌ è‍چ èڈ° è½»éک†è®¶ è½»ه؟§ç»’ è½»و€¯وƒ¹و¼¤ هگ»è““ç،Œ ه“ڑç£´و¶« è““ è½»ه¬²é©· ه¾œè؟©ç¥ˆé‍ک ç¦½ç§§وڈ„ 2012 è€· èڈ…ç£™ è½»وŒ¢ è““ و²”é±¼ 2007 - 2008  ه¬² ه¾œè؟©ç¥ˆ و¹کç§§ ن¾¨هژچ ç¦½ç§§وڈ„  é©¼ هچ؛ éکٹه’­ è½»ه¬²ç£” ه’© و¶ژ è‍چè¥„ èڈ…ç£™ è½»é™·ه‹¤ è½»و»”ç،گ è½»éکڑè®¶ 2009 ...    


 éک†è®¶ è½»و²…é¥° è½»ç¤‍ه‍†ن؛« : ه­؛و؛¶ éھ“çٹ´éکŒè‹کé©؟ ç³œè‹“و¢³و¹ژ و²”è½»ç،گ 13 èœœè؟‚ 1961 و¶ژ ه“ڑ و²… ه“ڑç£²é—±ه”په­¢  ه±™ه¦ٹو¼¤هچ؟ è““ و€¯ه‘¤ه¾œé”¨  وں”ç£´ه«  é†ڑو·»  è¯•é‚® ç¦¹è–¯ è““ هچ؟وڈگوپƒ  é©½ و²گç؟ک éھ“é‚® ه¦ٹé©؛ç،ژ è½»è½¯é©؟ è½»و¦†èٹ®ç»’ ... è€· و²…é¥° ç¤‍ه‍†é”¨ ه¾­و¶¨èگ† و¹کç„‰ çژ© è½»و¼¤ è½»ه؟§ç»’  ه’© ه¶· çھ’ و²…é¥°è • è½»ه°•و¼¤ è““ è“‰é©· è½»و”’èٹ® è½»é—±çŒھ  و–، ه„’é™· ç،ژç£´ وƒ¹é‚®çھچ è½»çھ‌هٹ“ ... 
*

----------


## ه€¾ç،Œ è½»éƒ§و²†

*è½»éکƒوپƒè““è‹کè‹کèŒ• ...


ç £و¹ک ه¨© و²…é¥°è • è½»ه°•و¼¤ ç¦¹و¼­ن¸¥ وں”ه¥• (è½»ه«±ç¢¥èٹں) è’ژ è½»و²…é¥° è½»ه«±ç،گ è½»è®¸ ç¦¹éƒ§ه ° è““ ه‘™ LG è®¤é©؟
çگ¼ ه´†è°Œ éکƒوپƒ هگ»çƒں و‹–ه«¦ è½»ه°• ...è½»و²…é¥° è½»éکڑè®¶ :ه¸ڑ è€·و²ڈ è½»و²…é¥° è½»éکڑè®¶ ه¾Œè“‰é©· 24 ه´†è°Œèٹ® و²…é‚ˆ 4 ه´†è°Œç¤“ و²… è½»و¹کç§§ è½»éکڑè®¶  ç»’ç © è½»éکƒوپƒè““ ه’”ه´†è–¯ :ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ وŒ¢ - ه´†è°Œ è““ è½»é—±و¼¤ - ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ çگ¼هژچçٹ´ - ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ وپƒه”” - ه´†è°Œ è““ و€¯ه‘¤ه¾œé”¨ - 3 è““ èڈ…و؛†- ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ ç„°ç¦¹ - ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ ه½گه¾œé”¨ - ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ هچ؟وڈگوپƒ - ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ è½»ن؛ژه«¦ç © - ه´†è°Œ è““ وں”و·»ه’” ... ن¾¨ه²© é€چ è½»هچ؟ن؛« é‌¢ن؛«و¼¤ç؟¼  è““ه«œو¶«ç¤“ è½»çگ¼هژچçٹ´  ن؟‍è–¯ è½»و€¯ه‘¤ه¾œن؛«  è““و»ڈن¸¥ è½»ه½گه¾œن؛« è½»èŒ„و„‰è½» è½»هچ؟وڈگç،ھ  ç§§ è½»èڈ…و؛† ... ن¾¨ه²© è½»و¶®é©؛ éکٹهھ² è½»ç³ںن؟ڈ  ç¤‍è™‍ هگ‍  é™€ç¤“ çھ‌ç³–  و²گن؛« è • è°ھç ©  è®¤ è½»ه°´ه«œ ...è½»و²…é¥° è½»ه’”و²©ç„°و¼¤ :ه¸ڑ è€·و²ڈ è½»و€¯ه«¦ è½»ه‍Œ éکٹه¬· 28 ه´†è°Œ و²…é‚ˆ ه´†è°Œ هھ²و‹– è’‰ و²… é”¨هگ¾ è½»ه’”و²©ç„° (é¢“ه»¶ éکٹو²†) ه´†è°Œ هھ²و‹– è’‰ و²… é”¨هگ¾ è½»è€·ç„‰ è½»é±¼ن؛ڑ é©½ ه´†è°Œ è½»وپƒو·» è½»éک†ç¦½ ç،— وƒ¹و·‌و·‌  ç»’ç © è½»éکƒوپƒè““ ه’”ه´†è–¯ :10 ه´†è°Œç¤“ è““ èڈ…و؛† - ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ و€¯وƒ¹و¼¤ - ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ ç„°ç¦¹ - ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ وپƒه”” - 3 è““ هچ؟وڈگوپƒ - ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ è½»é—±و¼¤ - ه´†è°Œ è““ ه½گه¾œé”¨ - ه´†è°Œ è““ è½»ç¤‍و·‌ - ه´†è°Œ è““ ç„°é—±و¼¤ - ه´†è°Œ è““ è¹„ه½گç§§ é‍کçڑ‚- ه´†è°Œ è““ و¸”ç¢›ن؛ڑ ... ن¾¨ه²© é€چ è½»هچ؟ن؛« è½»èŒ„و„‰è½»  èˆ’è¾“è؟© è½»هچ؟وڈگç،ھ  éƒ§ه¾‡ 04 è½»è½»é—±و¼¤  çگ¼و²پ è½»ه½گه¾œن؛«  è’Œè®¶هچ§ è½»وپƒه”” و€¯وƒ¹و¼¤é©· è½»و€¯وƒ¹و¼¤  و“ژه¾™è½¯ é—±ه»¶ç£²ç ¬  ه­؛ن¸¥ è½»èڈ…و؛†  ... ن¾¨ه²© è½»و¶®é©؛ و¶¨و²”ç£² çگ¼هڈ—  و·»هچ؟ é—±ه“‌  çھچç§§ ه’”و²©و¼¤  ه†•ç£‰ه؟§و¹ژ و¸”و؛ک ...è½»و²…é¥° è½»ç¤‍ه‍†ن؛« :ç¢¹çھچ è½» éک†ç¤“ éکٹو²پ è½»éکڑè®¶ç © 20 ه´†è°Œ و²… è½¯و؛´ 9 ه´†è°Œç¤“ ç£²è°Œé©؟ è““ ç¤‍ه‍†é”¨  ç»’ç © è½»éکƒوپƒè““ ه’”ه´†è–¯ :ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ è¾“ن»ھو¼¤ - ه´†è°Œ è““ ه•¼ه«’ ç¦½ç§§وڈ„ - ه´†è°Œ è““ ه””و¼¤ - ه´†è°Œهچ؟ è““ و’¬ç¤‍è½¯ - ه´†è°Œ è““ وپƒه”” -ه´†è°Œ è““ è““è¾“ه€¾ - ه´†è°Œ è““ ه¥•é¢œ - ه´†è°Œ è““ è½»ه“‌و؛ک - ه´†è°Œ è““ ه‹‰ç§§ ...èگŒه²© è½»و¶®é©؛ é—±ه؟§ و·»ه­‘ç§§  é—±ç£‰ ç¦¹ç„°é—±è€·  é‌¢éƒ§ وƒ¹وپƒç£‰  ه¦ٹç ¬ é‌¢و²… ...è€·و²ڈ è¾™ه«œ è½»و»”ç¢¥èٹ® ...


 è½»éک™ éکƒو›؟ - ه„’و©‡ è½»ن؛« è°Œé”¨ه¾Œ - è½»و»ڈ è½»è–¯ç³–و¼¤ - ç¦¹ éکŒو“ژ - ه€¾ç،Œ è®¶ç¢² - هگ¾ç£” çŒ›éک† - éک¢ ن»»ç،ژ - و²گو¹ژ è½»هژچé€– - وں” ç³–ه¦ٹ - و²”ه±؟ è½»ç›ٹé—µ - è½»هژچé€– è½»é¢“ - é›پو™؛ è°”
 - è®¤ن؛ڑهµ¯ç¤“ وژژ - ه³­éک† è½»وƒ¹éƒ§ - è°Œé”¨هµ«è±Œ ه“گو»¢ - ن¾¨هھ²ه¾‚و€¯ ن؛ژç،گ - ه†—ç§§ è½»éک†ç¤“ - éکƒéک† çڑ‚ è½»ن؛« - ن¹‰ç،Œ ç–«ç§§ - éک™و“ژç © èڈ¹و€¯ - éکƒéک† و²”ç¦¹ هھ²و²© ه’©è½» 



*

----------


## ه€¾ç،Œ è½»éƒ§و²†

*
*

----------


## ه€¾ç،Œ è½»éƒ§و²†

*
  

 è½»ç¤‍ هھ²ه´¾èŒ„ç ¦
 è½»é—³èŒ„ه·§
 و²”è°™ è½»é—³èŒ„ه·§
 è½»وژ¬هھ² è½»و·‌وژژ

 è½»è¹„éک± 11 و»ڈè‘¶ه¦ٹ 2011
  è½»و¸”é”¨ vs è½»ه’”و²©ç„°
 19:30
 


 

 

 ه‘™ LG - è½»éکڑè®¶ 2011


 


 è½»و¸”é”¨
 è½»ه’”و²©ç„°



 è½»و¸”é”¨

 è½»و¸”é”¨   و‹­ن½‘ و„‰ : 1936
http://www.sudanfootball.sd/  ç¢²ه—œ è½»و²…é¥° è½»و¸”é”¨و¼¤ çŒ› و³Œè‰³ è½»و²…é¥°وƒ¹ è““ ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ هھ²ه¾­هٹپ è½»è°کè½¯ éھ“ه’» هچ؟ éƒ§ه ° è““ é‌¢ è“‰é©· ه¾‡و€¯ ه‹‰ ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ è°‡ 1957 è““ è½»è“‰é©· è½»é‌¢çٹ° è½»è–¯ و£‰ç£´ وƒ¹هµٹه«¦هچ؟ . و‹­ن½‘  è½»é‍کé¢“ è½»و¸”é”¨و¼¤ ه¾‡ç„‰ è½»ه°´ è““ è°‡ 1936 ه†• ه¨© è½»و²…é¥° هچ؟ه¯؟ 19 è°‡  çٹ´ه¶· é‌¢ é—³èŒ„ه·§ è““ وک¯ç§§ن؛” ه­¢هچ؟ ه‹‰ه€¾ ç›ںç¤‍è½¯ è““ è°‡ 1955 ه­¢هچ؟ è½»و²…é¥°  ç¢›و²† èگ½وکں è½»èڈ…ç£™ è½»ç¼…çٹ´ è½»و¸”é”¨و¼¤ ه©·وڈ„é—¶ è½»é—³èŒ„ه·§ هچ؛ و±œè°Œ é”¨ è½»ç§§ن¾µ è®© و¶ژé—± هھ²و¶«è؟¨ ه®¹ه¬‰ è½»و¸”é”¨ 5/0 . ه’”و¶« è½»هچ؟è’¯ه¯‌ و²… 55 çٹ´è—» è°، ç»£è½¯ ه¾Œو¸”é”¨ و€¯وٹ’ ه¾™ن»™ 20 è°‡ ه¦ٹ è““ è½»و²…é¥° ن»چه“ڑ ه‘·ç،Œ ه«œç‍§ ه¨ƒ è““ è½»ه’ڑç،Œ ه­¢هچ؟  ه¾œو›؟ è½»و¸”é”¨ èگ½وکں çœںه´† ه«£é©·é‍ک و™ڑ ه’” ه¾Œو¶®é©؛ è½»ه‘·èŒ„ ه¾Œه“گ è½»و¸”é”¨و¼¤  و€¯ ه‘·ç،Œ é—¼ éڑœç£™ و²…è£” ه«£ه“‚ ه¬—ن»پ و¹کو¹ک ه©·و²© ç–« é©؛ç؟ک ن¾¨ه«£و¹ںç،Œ ه­ڑçٹ°  è€·è€·ç§§ ه­¢é—± è°Œ è½»é©½ن¾¨ ه­ڑéکٹ è½»èˆ’ ه­¥ç،Œé‚ˆ è½»ه’ڑç،Œ ç³œé—± ه´†ç،ھè½» è½»è¹„ç¢² è““  è½»و¸”é”¨ ه«±ç†ں هگ»çƒں ç،ژç¾‍ç„°و؛´ è¤ھ ه†•هچ؟ . è½»و¸”é”¨ ه­¢و€¯ ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ :- ه­¢é—±  ç¾‍ه”پ è’‰ ه’”و¶« é‌¢ è“‰é©· ه´¦و²£ ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ وƒ¹هµ›و²؟é©؛ è°‡ 57 ه«± é¥²و¼¤ ه¬–èŒ„  è‍چè¥„ è½»و¸”é”¨ è““ è°™ç،گ è½»و¹کن؛ڑ è½»ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ ه­‘ è°‡ 63 çŒ›ه²© è½»و²…é¥° è½»éکٹه’­  è½»é¥²و¼¤ éک،é¦™ و–، 3/0 و²… çںچو·‌ è““ è½»و؛´ç‍§ ه†• ه¨© وھ¬ è°‡ 1970 ه­‘ç¤¤ ه¨ƒ و²…é¥° è½»و¸”é”¨ ه’” ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ è‍چ è½»èگ± è““ è½»é—³èŒ„ه·§ è½»é—®ه€¾ç © هچ؛ çںچو·‌ 1/0 ه„’é™· هµ¬ه°¤ è½»وٹکç،Œ . é©·ه’ھ  و²… è°‡ 1976 ه’”و¶« و¢¦ éکچèŒ„ه‘± ه¾Œو¸”é”¨ è““ ه‹‰ ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ çٹ´ه“‌ è½»ه‍Œن¾¨ è½»ه‘·ç،Œ  éک، è½»ه؟§èœ• ه´¦ه°¤ن¾¨ è°™ ç¼…و²گ و‰ھèŒ„ (è½»ç§§ن¾µ è½»è¹„و¸…ç،Œç ©) è½»è®¸ è°œن¾¨ è½»ه“گ  è½»و¸”é”¨و¼¤ è““ وˆ•و¢³ و™ڑ ه’” è½»و‰ھèŒ„ è£´çںچ و²…ç¦½ه؟§ è½»ه“گ وƒ¹هµٹه«¦هچ؟ çٹ´ه؟§èڈ… ه“ڑ  è½»و¶®é©؛ è£´ è½»هگ»çƒں ه­ڑو¹ژé—± وٹ’ è£´çںچ è½»و‰ھèŒ„ ه­ڑçھچ è½»ه“گ و²… و»”ç،گ ه¾™  ç£‰ é‚ƒو²پ ç³œé—± ه‘·ç،Œ و²£ و’¬ هچ؛ è½»و²…é¥° هھ²ه¾‡ç„‰ è““ è½»و¸”é”¨ ه­¢هچ؟ ه¾Œè„±ه«’  ه؛™و™؛ و¹”ç £ و²… é€چ è½»وپƒç؟ک é©·ه’ھ é©؛ه¥ˆن؛ڑ ه«’è°™ è½»و¸…وٹ’ه€¾ وƒ¹ه¾‡ç„‰ و€¯ه®ˆه‹¤ و²…é¥°  è½»و¸”é”¨ ه¨© ç،—وڈ¶ è°™ و¶«ç‍§ و·»ن»™ ه­¢هچ؟ و¢¦ه½¦ è½»و‹­éپ½ ه«’è°™ ه‍Œن¾¨ 32 è°‡ è£´  ه’” è½»ه‹‰ è½»ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ è‍چ و¶«ç‍§ و·»ن»™ ه«±وڈ¶ è½»èڈ…ç£™ è½»èگ± è““ è°‡ 2006 çƒ­هٹ“هµک  هŒ‌ éھ€è؟‚ ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ (ç¦¹ه’”èگ¸ ) ه´´هچ؟ éکٹ è‍چ è°‡ 1980. è½»و¸”é”¨ هھ¸è›°ç ¬ ه’” è½»è°‡ه¾™ :- è““  و”¶è““é‍ک ه’” è½»è°‡ه¾™ ه’”و¶« è½»è®¤çگ¼ و²… ه’” è½»è°‡ه¾™ 1958 è““ è½»و¸”ç،گ ه­¢هچ؟ ه”¾  è½»و¸”é”¨ è°‡وگœ ن»چه“ڑ ه‘·ç،Œ و™ڑ ه’”و¶« è½»وˆ•ه‹¤ è¾“ هچ؛ ه¨© ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ هھ²ç¦¹ ç،ژç¼…  و²…é‚ˆ و²…é¥° هھ²و‹– è’‰ و™ڑ ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ و¢³è°Œ و”¶è““é‍ک è½»è“‰ ç£²è°Œ éک™ è“‰ و”¶è““é‍ک  ç³œç ¬ ه«±وڈ¶ è½»و¸”é”¨ è“‰é©· ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ é©·ه’ھ è½»ه”¾ è½»è°‡وگœ ه’” ه¨© è“‰ ç³œç ¬ ه½گ  و²…é¥° è½»ه””هچ؟ è½»و–ںç¤‍و¼¤ çٹ´و؛†è…؟ è½»و¸”é”¨ çœ¼ هچ؟ ه’” éڑ³éپ½ ه¾Œو‹­éپ½ . هھ¸هھ²è”— éکچèŒ„ه’” è½»و¸”é”¨ è““ و”¶è““é‍ک ه’” è½»è°‡ه¾™ éھ€è”—  è““ è°‡ 1970 è£´ è½»éکٹو­ھ è½»و؛´ç‍§ç © ه†• هچ؟ çھ‌ è‍چ و¹کç„‰ é…¸و’¬ç © هھ¸ç¼…ه´¾  è½»éکڑè®¶ é©· ç£‰ é‚ƒو²پ ه؛† و¤­ه«œ و±œèڈ” ه¾Œو¸”é”¨ و¸” è““ و”¶è““é‍ک çگ¼هژچçٹ´ 90 و™ڑ  ه¶· éک™ و²…é¥° è½»ه’”و²©ç„° è½»وچ© ه«–هڈ‹ è½»و¸”é”¨ è½»ç»£ن¾¨ 2/0 è““ ç ¬é©؟ه“چ ه­‘ن¸” è““  è½»ه½­ن¾¨ è““ è½»çھ‌هٹ“ 1/0 ه­‘ و”¶è““é‍ک ه“‌ç§§ هھ²çٹ´ن¾¨هچ؟ 2002 ه’”و¶« èڈ…ن¸ˆ ه‘·ç،Œ  ه¾Œو¸”é”¨ ه¾Œو‹­éپ½ و™ڑ و‹­ه¾‚ è½»و²…é¥° ن»چه“ڑ ه‘·ç،Œ هھ¸éڑœ é—¾و²”è°‘ ه‹‰ه€¾ و¼¤و·»ç§§  ه­¥هچ؟ è““ éکٹو­ھ è½»ç»£ن¾¨ ه†• هچ؟ و„ڑ è““ è½»و›؟ه´† è½»و¢¦ç،Œ çٹ´ه«¦ و­ھ ه‘·ç،Œ هژچ  è½»و¸”é”¨ . è““  è°‡ 1972 و€¯ه®ˆه‹¤ و²…é¥° è½»و¸”é”¨ è½»و‹­éپ½ è£´ و¹کç„‰ è½»ه†•è°‡ è½»و“ژه¾™è½¯ è““  و²©é©؟ è““ é—¾و²”è°ڈ ه¸ڑ è½»é‍کé¢“ è½»و¸”è““è–¯ هھ²ه¾™ه“‚ç£‰ ه«’ه«œé—± ه«–çƒں و²… è½»و¹ک è½»é‌¢  è‍چ è°که¬· و·»ن»™ ه­¢هچ؟ éکŒن¾¨ه¥ڑ è½»ه“گ è““ è½»و“ژه¾™è½¯çھچ ه…½وœ± èŒ¹éƒ§ه ° è½»و²…é¥° è½»é‌¢ é©· ç£‰ é‚ƒو²پ éک¢ éکƒèˆ· é—¼ ه†•هچ؟ .
ه­‘ éکٹو­ھ è½»و·‌ن؛‘ç¤“ و‹­éپ½ è½»و²…é¥° ه¾‡و€¯ è½»è°‡ه¾™ 91 è““ çگ¼هژچçٹ´ . ه­‘ è½»è“‰é©·é‍ک è½»è°کè½¯ éƒ§ه ° è½»و¸”é”¨ è““ è°™ç،گ è½»و¹کن؛ڑ ه©·è„± è½»éکٹه’­ è½»é¥²و¼¤ è““ ه¹‚è½´ éکٹه’­ ه¾¨ . و»¢ç§¦ çژ© و²…é¥° è½»و¸”é”¨ : ه¨ƒ ه’” ه‹‰ ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ è°‡ 1970 . ه¨ƒ è½»éکٹه’­ è½»é¥²و¼¤ éکٹè–¯ è““ ه’” ه‹‰ ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„. éƒ§ه ° è““ و¹کç„‰ è½»ه†•è°‡ è½»و“ژه¾™è½¯ è““ و²©é©؟ 72 . çŒ›ه²© è“‰é©· هŒ‌ éھ€è؟‚ ه¹‚ç§§وڈ„ (ç¦¹ه’”èگ¸ ) 3 éکٹé‍ک 80 , 2006 , 2007. و²په¦ٹ èگ± ه¾Œو¸”é”¨ ه’” هچ؛ éک¢هچ؟ 15/0 .
 
    

  

 

 è®¤ è½»ن؛« وژژ 
 ç¦¹ è½»ن؛« هچ؛ éکŒو“ژ 
 éک†وگœ è½»ن»¨ ه’”ç§§ه’” 

 è½»و¸”é”¨
 è½»و¸”é”¨
 è½»و¸”é”¨

 ه¬— -è½»éکٹç ¦ è½»و¸”é”¨و¼¤-
 ه¬—-è½»éپ½è½» è½»و¸”é”¨و¼¤-
 é€„é©؛


   è½»و¸”é”¨و¼¤ :éکƒéک† è°Œ è½»ه¾¨ é—±èڑپ 


*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

* 轻咔沩焰

 轻咔沩焰 Cameroon


拭佑 愉 : 1959
http://www.fecafootonline.com/

  轻谇浙 : 砬驿响 轻巅 轻延沩 : 轻菅溆礤  轻卿提硪礤 愉 拭禹 轻鞘颓 轻咔沩焰潇 徇焉 轻尴 : 1959 轻配帚倾 裴 轻鞘颓 轻湘犰 徇焉 轻尴 : 1962  轻配帚倾 裴 轻鞘颓 轻禽秧揿 徇焉 轻尴 : 1963 擎 闳茄巧 湘犴 : 轻咔沩焰 9-2 添孺薯 蓓 阆墼扪 礞  13 侨秧 1960   淙绣 阡 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 轻徂: 糜嫦 轻咔沩焰 轻媲 轻沅饰:  捭碚 梦盅  友媲 猛阊  替茄 蛰亚 收漤 轻蓓萸 轻颓犰 後沅饰 : 48  彐 轻吻阌 幂秧揄丘 融 矍淝  哝氏磔媲  阏  轻桃瞧

轻阍茄呱 蓓 呙 泡秧揄 : 16 阊
阍媲 轻沅饰 轻咔沩焰漤 蓓 咔 轻倾 轻禽秧揄 沅 谇 1970 轻 2010

1970: 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻面
1972: 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻饲漤
1982: 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻面
1984: 轻萱 惹崛劓嵘
1986: 嬲磔 轻蓉驷 
1988: 轻萱 惹崛劓嵘
1990: 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻面
1992: 轻阊咭 轻亚融
1996 : 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻面
1998: 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻饲漤 
2000 : 轻萱 惹崛劓嵘
2002 : 轻萱 惹崛劓嵘 
2004: 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻饲漤
2006: 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻饲漤  2008 : 嬲磔 轻蓉驷 2010 : 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻饲潇 
阍媲 轻沅饰 轻咔沩焰漤 蓓 呙 轻谇徙 :
轻嬲驷 徇糜 轻谇徙 6 阊鞘 
1982 : 窝淌 沅 轻湘 轻面 
1986 : 徙 适缅 徇糜 轻谇徙 
1990 : 轻嬲驷 後湘 讶 轻溴瞧 
1994 : 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻面 
1998 : 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻面 
2002 : 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻擎 
2006 : 徙 适缅 徇糜 轻谇徙  2010 : 轻窝嫣 沅 轻湘 轻面 轻配糖仪 : 
1 - 轻萱 冗糜 幂秧揄 4 阊鞘 ( 1984 - 1988 - 2000 - 2002 )

2 - 轻拭遽 徇糜 轻谇徙 6 阊鞘 ( 1982 - 1990 - 1994 - 1998 - 2002 - 2010 )

3 - 柔孥 轻湘 讶 轻溴瞧 蓓 呙 轻谇徙 1990

4 - 轻萱 刃迦砩 禹箱 2000 後冕谇 轻面徙软 蓓 哐 轻尴 後烟轻 .

5 - 轻嬲驷 徜迩祈 呙 轻耷亚 2003 .

6 - 轻萱 冗糜 幂秧揄 後匀侨 阊 媲拖 ( 1995 )

7 - 轻嬲驷 徇糜 轻谇徙 後哐 轻郧仄砩 谇 2006

8 - 轻萱 冗糜 幂秧揄 後彐巧 6 阊鞘 ( 1984 - 1986 - 1987 - 1989 - 2003 - 2005 )
 阍媲 轻咔沩焰 蒽 蓉驷鞘 勉 幂秧揄 蒽 轻谵 轻梦硌 
蒽 勉  幂秧揄 2000 轻熟 寝磴 蒽 漤添秧  矍淝 孓 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 蒽 闾沔阱  遮儒 後矍礤 蒽 轻湘 轻面 葸卿 娃丘 闾沔阱 轻沔 葸卿 礓禽渝 蒽 逍  轻闾沔阱 矍淝  哝氏磔媲  舒替  怯叔 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 阍媲彦 蒽  轻蓉驷 仁谇厢 琼糖褥 阙 沅饰 矍淝 儒陷 徇 菅磙  卿收 卺 沅饰  哝氏磔媲 人崆隋 缅锨 滟磔  斡 挛 闳茄琼鞘 轻闾沔阱 沅 沅饰 舒替  儒陷 滟磔  拭遽 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 裴 轻湘 轻饲潇 蒽 轻蓉驷  耷柔  沅饰 轻沃  卿叔 轻闳茄清 儒陷礓 戕侨 逑 媲拖 徙涫稳 轻咔沩焰 轻徐  咔 碛硌 蒽 逍 轻蓉驷 任仂 饲仁 妊坫 遮嫒叔  捩 轻沅饰惹 轻熟  耷柔迩  蒽 湔 轻溴瞧 咔涫 轻闳茄清 倾倾 沅饰 舒溆  卿叔 轻闳茄清  容嬉 轻糜嫦 人崆隋 缅锨 滟磔  咔 轻溴瞧 勉倾 漤添秧  萸 沅饰  轻咔沩焰 惹崛劓徨 妊哚鞘 轻恃添. 蒽  勉 幂秧揄 2002 轻熟 寝磴 蒽 闱犰  孓 琼智 怯嫦 轻咔沩焰 蒽  闾沔阱 遮儒  咔 礓禽渝 逍 轻阊 琼智 哝氏磔媲  舒替 轻星 咔淝 蒽  轻蓉驷 轻忧绒 徨 嫣沐嫜礤 轻哝溘 彐 沅禽渝 轻亚融 蒽 逍 轻闾沔阱   蒽 禽适峭 轻闾沔阱 耷柔 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 蹄彐秧 轻哝溘  卿叔  轻闳茄清 容嬉 轻咔沩焰 儒陷 滟磔 算 咔涫 轻沔翘邋 阙 轻禽砬  卿叔  轻闳茄清 儒陷 滟磔 嵴轻 怯嫦 轻咔沩焰 算 咔涫 挛 闳茄琼鞘 轻闾沔阱  後沅饰 轻咔沩焰潇 倾倾 沅饰 舒替  卿叔 人崆隋 清锨 滟磔 崦渔  轻咔沩焰  蒽 湘 轻算卿礤 咔涫 沔翘邋 轻咔沩焰 阙 轻沅饰 轻尕潇  轻阏鸯  卿叔 嵴轻 轻怯嫦 儒陷 滟磔 轻徐 缅徨 轻 轻湘 湔 轻溴瞧  轻徐 媲体 蓓 沅饰 闱犰  卿叔 容嬉 轻咔沩焰 人崆隧 滟磔 算 咔涫  轻闳茄清 轻溴瞧礤 倾倾 轻愉矍  卿叔 容嬉 轻咔沩焰 妊哚鞘 轻恃添   轻徂 轻禽秧揿 轻饲潇 卺 轻舒轻  轻亚融 蒽 是秧 沅饰 轻咔沩焰. 蒽 勉 幂秧揄 2004 轻熟  寝磴 蒽 舒溆 孓 轻沅饰 轻咔沩焰潇 阙 轻桃瞧  阏  毅惹孺 蒽  闾沔阱 媲拖  授窍 琼糖软丘 阙 沅饰 轻桃瞧 蒽 禽适峭 逍 轻闾沔阱  儒陷 徇 菅磙  卿收 卺 沅饰 毅惹孺 任阌 缅锨 戕侨 酸撬 缅锨 蒽  闳茄清 闼硌  授窍 俞软丘 阙 轻沅饰 轻阏鸯  拭遽 裴 湘 轻算卿礤  犴耷柔 沅饰 漤添秧  斡 沅 儒陷礓 戕侨 逑 媲拖  嫦 轻蓉驷  闳哐丘. 蒽 勉 幂秧揄 2006 轻熟  寝磴 蒽 阏 孓 轻沅饰 轻咔沩焰潇 阙 卿替崆  舒替  轻哝溘 蒽 闾沔阱  媲拖  怯叔 闳茄琼鞘 倾倾 娩替崆  萸 人崆隋 缅锨 戕侨 逑 媲拖  算 媲体 沅饰 舒替 蒽 饲潇 闳茄琼鞘 轻闾沔阱  卿叔 崴轻 轻咔沩焰  儒陷礓 滟磔礓 算 咔涫 挛 闳茄琼鞘 轻闾沔阱 倾倾 轻哝溘  卿叔 儒陷礓  滟磔礓 庙智  是遽 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 裴 湘 轻算卿礤 徇溴 斡 沅 沅饰  哝氏磔媲 妊哚鞘 轻恃添  嫦 轻蓉驷 闳哐丘 沅 逍 轻湘  驼 轻崆谌  浙骓 琼舒 卺 徂 逑禽 轻蓉驷 融 峭亚义 毋渝 缅锨 蒽 逍 轻蓉驷. 蒽 勉 幂秧揄 2008 轻熟  寝磴 蒽 矍淝 孓 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 阙 阏  轻渔锨  仪闳砬 蒽 闾沔阱  媲拖  怯叔 闳茄琼鞘 倾倾 沅饰 阏  斡 惹讶阱 清锨 戕侨 逑蓓 算  卿收 卺 沅饰 仪闳砬 任阌 清锨 戕侨 逑  咔涫 挛 闳茄琼鞘  轻闾沔阱 倾倾 轻渔锨  卿叔 嵴轻 轻咔沩焰 人崆隋 清锨 滟磔  拭遽  沅饰 轻咔沩焰 裴 轻湘 轻饲潇  耷柔 沅饰 舒溆   咔涫 闳茄清 捭  蒽 轻撬茄  卿叔 容嬉 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 人崆隋 缅锨 戕侨 逑蓓 蒽  轻孓 轻侵禽 後闳茄清  拭遽 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 裴 轻湘 湔 轻溴瞧  犴耷柔 矍淝 涨腿 轻茄  轻蹄彐  卿叔 轻闳茄清 儒陷 滟磔 嵴轻  轻咔沩焰 轻徐 斡 轻溴瞧  轻徂 嵴轻 轻沅饰 轻阏鸯   驼 轻崆谌  浙骓 琼舒 卺 徂 逑禽 轻蓉驷 後阊 轻饲漤 卺 轻舒轻 融 峭亚义  毋渝 缅锨 蒽 逍 轻蓉驷. 蒽 勉 幂秧揄 2010 轻熟  寝磴 蒽 卿替崆 孓 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 阙 轻糖孺  仪闳砬  舒溆 蒽 闾沔阱  媲拖  斡 擎犰 闳茄琼鞘 嵴轻 轻糖孺 儒陷 滟磔  卿收 卺 仪闳砬  人崆隋 清锨 戕侨 逑蓓  授窍 阙 舒溆 儒陷礓 徇 菅磙  拭遽 裴 湘  轻算卿礤 犴媲体 阏  斡 沅 人崆隋 缅锨 戕侨 逑 媲拖  嫦 轻蓉驷  闳哐丘. 是秧 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 蒽 呙 轻谇徙 拭遽 崦驷 阊 裴 咔 轻谇徙  1982 惹尤卿砬  孓 阙 软焰  孺徜锨  琼厍犴 蒽 闾沔阱 媲拖  授窍  俞软丘 阙 哚丘 沅 软焰  孺徜锨  琼糖软丘 阙 琼厍犴  嫦 轻蓉驷 沅  轻湘 轻擎  拭遽 後阊 轻饲漤 裴 呙  轻谇徙 1990 惹碡轻砬  孓 阙 轻茄啼薯  焰闱漤  轻鞘颓 轻渔蓓熟 蒽  闾沔阱 媲拖 娃 爿翘缅 阆骓 惹彷嬉 卺 轻茄啼薯 蒽 禽适峭 逍  轻闾沔阱 儒陷 滟磔 算 萸 卺 焰闱漤 儒陷礓 戕侨 逑  斡 沅 轻鞘颓  轻渔蓓熟 惹讶阱 清锨 滟磔  拭遽 裴 湘 算 溴瞧 轻蓉驷  咔涫  轻沔翘邋 倾倾 沅饰 哝徙软  萸 轻咔沩焰 儒陷礓 戕侨 逑 媲拖 算 斡  沅 卿提恃 蒽 讶 溴瞧 轻蓉驷 人崆隋 缅锨 戕侨 逑蓓 蒽 闳茄清  闼硌 怯抒咽 裴 孓 侵禽  抒 峭视侨 堰崾 桃橇 後沅饰 轻卿提硪 蒽  逍 轻闳茄清  嫦 怯嫦 轻咔沩焰 轻蓉驷 沅 逍 轻湘   拭遽 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 後阊  轻饲崴 蒽 呙 轻谇徙 1994 让阊磉  孓 阙 沅饰 轻渔硐  轻妊且磲   焰禹 蒽 闾沔阱 媲拖 徇溴 蒽 逍 轻蓉驷 徙 磙香 窍橇 添 磲磙 惹鱼 逍  轻沅饰  磲磙 茹 尴沐 蒽 轻蓉驷 轻忧绒 徨 菸友 蠕是铺 呷硌 沅  哚丘 沅 轻妊且磲 人崆隋 缅锨 滟磔  焰禹 扔叔 清锨 戕侨 逑 媲拖   授窍 阙 沅饰 轻渔硐 儒陷礓 徇 菅磙  拭遽 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 後阊  轻亚融 裴 呙 轻谇徙 1998 蒽 菅溆  孓 阙 哚 沅 琼厍犴  轻溷忧   试磲 蒽 漭 轻闾沔阱  授窍 琼糖软丘 儒陷 徇 菅磙 阙 哚丘 沅 轻溷忧   试磲  斡 沅 琼厍犴 人崆隋 缅锨 滟磔  嫦 轻蓉驷 沅 轻湘 轻擎  拭遽 沅饰 轻咔沩焰 後阊  轻吻阌 裴 呙 轻谇徙 2002 蒽 哝秧  轻砬惹  孓 蒽 轻闾沔阱 阙  琼厌湎  轻于嫦礤  冕闱漤  授窍 阙 琼厌湎 蒽 禽适峭 逍  轻闾沔阱 算 咔涫 轻沔翘邋 倾倾 轻于嫦礤  卿叔 容嬉 轻咔沩焰 儒陷 滟磔   斡 沅 轻闱漤 儒陷礓 滟磔礓  窝 沅 轻湘 轻擎   徙 硎缅 裴 呙 轻谇徙 2006 蒽 冕闱漤  徇溴  拭遽 裴 呙 轻谇徙 2010 蒽 啼嫒 幂秧揄 後阊 轻忧嫌 蒽 是秧五  孓  阙 轻砬惹  轻箱闱堰  彐徜锨 蒽 闾沔阱 媲拖  咔涫 闾沔阱 遮儒 後矍礤   斡 蹄碲 闳茄琼鞘  窝 沅 轻湘 轻擎   轻捭碚 轻滔硐  
   

 

 


 窍秧 咔沩漤 
 涨沔磲 琼舒 
 轻磉忧湎 渔溘 软徭溘 

 18萑亚硌1984
 10闱延1981
 9尤抒妊1987

 颓延-怯惹漤驷 轻怯惹漤-
 逄驺-卿添 轻焰禹-
 嬗 -茄愉轻 轻卿提硪- 


  轻菅溆 享漤 崆萸漤    


*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*


  Stade de Marrakech 汜谌 阊沁   轻磐锨隧鞘
 "25'4231 糟轻  "51'587 垩惹

 愉 轻泡适峭
  2011

 醚猪 轻汜谌
  谠软

 轻戕勤
  戕勤 谇闵: 
45000

戕勤 後炮崆沩礓: 
200

溆壬 轻戕勤 轻阗後: 
82%





 






*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*  萱 轻咔沩焰 卺 轻渔锨 3-1


萸  轻沅饰 轻咔沩焰漤 卺 滟硌 轻渔锨漤 蠕薯躺 3-1 蓓 轻闳茄巧 轻薯  蹄谑邈 阌橇 礞 轻蹄谏 11 滏葶妊 茹嶷 阊沁 轻呷硌 妊鱼 轻礞 轻面  沅 沅禽忧 呙 "裴 添 泡秧揄 2011" 徇焉 轻尴.
媸谇奕 卺 视添  缅锨 轻沅饰 轻咔沩焰漤 哚 沅 彭滏 彭驿 (31) 嫒礓媲 娩廴媲 (35)  嬲倾骓 彭劓 (82) 蓓闱 孓 逑 轻沅饰 轻渔锨漤 轻崆谌 沐湎 轻厍逖(74  .).
嬗兽倾 蓓 孓 崆娃 轻闳茄巧 轻饲漤 帚 沅禽忧 轻礞 轻面帷  嬗侍阙 轻沅饰 轻阚讶 阙 滟硌 轻面垆享. 孑 轻礞 轻饲漤 禹嶷  轻沅饰 轻阚讶 闳茄鞘 轻饲漤 窒 沅饰 轻咔沩焰洹 卺 娩 礞翘 轻沅饰  轻面垆享 滟硌 轻渔锨漤.
*

----------


## 倾硌 轻郧沆

*

*

----------

